# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Аккордеонист с консой и знанием немецкого ищет работу. Текстовик ищет оправданную занятость

## Rodniki

Аккордеонист с консой и знанием немецкого ищет работу в Москве с февраля. Если у кого какие соображения будут - напишите плиз? rodnikistudio@mail.ru

----------


## Саша

а для чего в москве знание немецкого языка:biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

> а для чего в москве знание немецкого языка:biggrin:


Так  он играет на  аккордионе на немецком языке :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## kolok469

> а для чего в москве знание немецкого языка


... и в 


> с консой


тоже большой необходимости нет  :Aga: .....:biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

С консой-то тяжело...

----------


## tolyanich

А кто такая конса?

----------


## kolok469

> А кто такая конса?


без знания немецкого - с ней лучше не общаться...:smile:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

*tolyanich*,
 Конса это такая весч, где людям вправляют мОзги и на всю жизнь отучают заниматься такой фигнёй как халтуры, кабаки и иже с ними. Зато наставляют на путь истинный в виде работы в симфонищенских и народных оркестрах (правда за три копейки, но деньги опять же зло). Также человек, закончив сие благородное учреждение очищается от всякой скверны типа импровиза,:wink: и никогда уже не опустится до игры на шару, а только строго по ноткам правильную классику играет.:rolleyes:
Ну и иностранный язык конечно для музыканта навык первейшей необходимости. :Aga:

----------


## tolyanich

*Ksana tenlarks*,
Спасибо, а я  думал  с  консой- это значит  в  дуэте   с  кем-то:biggrin:

----------


## Ksana tenlarks

> Спасибо, а я думал с консой- это значит в дуэте с кем-то


Ну ты даёш....:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## tolyanich

*Ksana tenlarks*,
Шутка юмора:wink::biggrin:

----------


## Rodniki

Темка то живет - привет Всем!!!

----------


## Rodniki

Написание песни текста музыки + аранжировка+сведение.
демо
моей работы
http://rodniki-studio.ru/download.php?fid=1
связь
rodnikiluch@mail.ru

----------


## tolyanich

> Темка то живет - привет Всем!!!


Guten Tag

----------


## Annon

Hende Hoh:biggrin:

----------


## oleg99

> Guten Tag





> Hende Hoh


-"спакойна..немсы в гораде.".:wink: :Pivo:  :Pivo: :biggrin:

----------


## Rodniki

Преподаватель эстрадных дисциплин(Все виды работы включая студийные - аранжировать, прописать вокал, свести.Детей научить.  Все что для организации рабочего процесса  есть)ищет занятость в общеобразовательной школе в Москве.Первая половина дня.С человеком знакомы лично - хорошие рекомендации.Если будут предложения - пишите rodnikistudio@mail.ru

----------

